# Does anyone know how to clean Sharpie off of tile floor?



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

DS got hold of a Sharpie today and drew on himself, which I'm not really concerned about, and on the tile floor, which isn't pretty! I don't know what to use to get it off!







:

Anyone have any ideas? TIA.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Get a dry erase marker and draw over the marks with the dry erase marker. It will take it right off!


----------



## U2can (Sep 4, 2006)

Try rubbing alcohol, that usually removes sharpie fairly quickly. Good luck!


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Get a dry erase marker and draw over the marks with the dry erase marker. It will take it right off!

Reallly? A colored dry erase marker? I don't get it.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Do you have any microfiber cleaning rags? DS drew on our coffee table w/ permanent marker (red) and we got it off w/ a microfiber rag and water. It was one of the ones made specifically for household cleaning, so it's smooth (and white, if relevent) not thick & bumpy like the car wash ones, (aka pocket diaper inserts.


----------



## library lady (Sep 3, 2007)

Try mineral spirits or paint thinner.


----------



## bmcneal (Nov 12, 2006)

You can also use nail polish remover.


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

Would Magic Erasers work? I use Magic Erasers on everything..


----------



## tallulahma (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Get a dry erase marker and draw over the marks with the dry erase marker. It will take it right off!


used it before and it works









also used baking soda.

we have had a couple incidents here.


----------



## sugarlumpkin (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rebeccajo* 
Would Magic Erasers work? I use Magic Erasers on everything..

I don't use them on EVERYTHING, but I do use them on stubborn stains and yeah, they rock.


----------



## icxcnika (Dec 4, 2002)

Another vote for rubbing alcohol. Seriously. It also removes Sharpie marker from linoleum flooring and formica countertops, in case you ever need that information! (Ask me how I know!)


----------



## abomgardner417 (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *granolalight* 
Reallly? A colored dry erase marker? I don't get it.

Any color dry erase marker works. Just color right over the sharpie and then rub it off. Some genius realtor used a sharpie on notebook paper and it went through onto our counter tops when we were trying to sell our home. Luckily I hadn't packed the dry erase markers yet and it came right off.


----------



## AlwaysByMySide (May 4, 2007)

I'm going to have to try that dry erase marker trick next time!

Magic Erase has always worked for me with Sharpie.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Get a dry erase marker and draw over the marks with the dry erase marker. It will take it right off!

As soon as I saw the title, this was exactly my thought.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

The dry erase marker trick also works if you've got permanent marker on your dry erase board--even if it's been there for years, although it might just end up very faded if it's been there that long.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Great suggestions. Thanks everyone!


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

WD40 will work too. Though not exactly 'safe' or 'kid friendly'...

Do I get kicked out of the NFL community if I love that stuff?







It's the exact opposite of duct tape!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quietserena* 
WD40 will work too. Though not exactly 'safe' or 'kid friendly'...

Do I get kicked out of the NFL community if I love that stuff?







It's the exact opposite of duct tape!

Remains neutral at all times and yet can destroy the universe?


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

This happened to us just last night!







We used rubbing alcohol-- which we have also used in the past to get permanent marker off of white boards and computer monitors.







Works pretty well but requires a little elbow grease.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlwaysByMySide* 
I'm going to have to try that dry erase marker trick next time!

Magic Erase has always worked for me with Sharpie.









What is Magic Erase? Is that a cleaning product?


----------



## mamaveggie (Mar 24, 2007)

Mr Clean Magic Erasers. They've worked on everything for us too.


----------



## Nautical (Mar 4, 2008)

magic eraser or nail polish remover (I have taken permanent marker out of wooden doors and cabinets with npr before.)


----------



## redsfree (Apr 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rebeccajo* 
Would Magic Erasers work? I use Magic Erasers on everything..

Yes, magic eraser does work. That's how I got sharpie off of our hardwood floor. It does take some scrubbing though.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

One night when DD was newborn, DS got a black sharpie and drew ALL OVER the side of the cabinet!

A magic eraser took it right off with no real hard work involved! (DH never even knew!)


----------



## Otterella (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm glad I remember seeing this thread the other day! DS drew on the laminate floor today, and I was seriously contemplating moving the couch forward so DH didn't see it. But since he's the one who usually moves the couch to clean under it, that wouldn't work.


----------



## Sunflower223 (Feb 22, 2007)

toothpaste does miraculous things. it took permanent black marker off of my laptop after ireland decorated it for me. Those arm and hammer magic erasers also work wonders.


----------

